# Gyms for powerlifters



## Justin Hurley

I am trying to compile a list of gyms around the country that cater for powerlifters, i.e. - squat, bench and deadlift facilities, and enough plates.

Squat could be a squat rack but if the gym has a monolift please state it, as that is an extra brownie point.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

About 3 minutes directly off Junction 34 of the M4.

Amongst other apparatus in the freeweights room there are two benches with spotter platforms and one large disabled bench. There is a sturdy squat rack and olympic bars.

There are 2x25k disks, 12x20k disks, about 8x15k disks, as well as groups of 10k, 5k, 2,5k and 1.25k.

There are also two Smiths, one cable crossover, one iso-lat pulldown, up to 45k dumbells and assorted barbells. Plus the resistance machines in the main gym

Not really a scene for powerlifters, more like the Rhondda chapter of the Bench 'n' Biceps Brigade, but we do have an Para-Olympic female powerlifter training there.

Plus you could meet me!! Then go and buy a gun from Roid Devil's shop down the road!!


----------



## Bigdav

Aberdeen university gym is set up for powerlifter. They have 2 deadlift platforms, 2 benches, a squat rack and cage, at least 400 kilos of plates, 20's, 25's and they had a couple of 50's at one point, plus the usual 15's, 10's etc. Pretty good place to train when its quiet


----------



## big

A-Max in Cambridge.

2 power racks, 1 squat rack, lifting platform, dumbells up to 60kg (might be more), heaps and heaps of free weights, benches etc etc.


----------



## Justin Hurley

Thanks lads. Be great if you can give me a web address, phone number or street address, so I can list a way to find the gym if uncertain with location.

I have started to make the list here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?p=18952#post18952


----------



## samurai691436114498

London

- Genesis Gym - 333 Athlon St, Alporton, Wembley, London (020) 85668687 - MONOLIFT

^^^^ this one is spelt Alperton just a point, used to live round the corner never new it existed, back this christmas so will have to take a look see cheers JH


----------



## Justin Hurley

Cheers mate. I think you should give it a visit.

Genesis gym is a cracking place. Great equipment and environment. Dave Beattie (Bulldog) runs it and there are many top class powerlifters and bodybuilders who train at there. I think there were 6-8 lifters at the BPC British who train there.

Chris and I were driving down on the weekends to use the monolift and get some help from the genesis team.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Justin Hurley said:


> Cheers mate. I think you should give it a visit.
> 
> Genesis gym is a cracking place. Great equipment and environment. Dave Beattie (Bulldog) runs it and there are many top class powerlifters and bodybuilders who train at there. I think there were 6-8 lifters at the BPC British who train there.
> 
> Chris and I were driving down on the weekends to use the monolift and get some help from the genesis team.


Man, I am definately going there when i am back in uk, my mum lives 5 minutes from there....... I cant beleive i never new about it........AAghh!

Cheers for the info on it


----------



## dk246

llanelli ymca not sure of the addy but ill get it!!! u got 2 benches a squating rack and a deadlift platform we got 12x25kg plates about 500kilos of 20 plates amoungs other smaller weight! a wide range of dumbells ranging from 7lbs to 163lbs amongst a whole range more!

:lift:


----------



## h4ydn

big guns gym, high march in daventry!

i work and work out there, is a heavy weights gym with little cardio - designed for the body builder/ power lifter

check it out!!!!


----------



## Justin Hurley

Thanks, the updated list is here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?p=18952#post18952


----------



## samurai691436114498

Justin Hurley said:


> Cheers mate. I think you should give it a visit.
> 
> Genesis gym is a cracking place. Great equipment and environment. Dave Beattie (Bulldog) runs it and there are many top class powerlifters and bodybuilders who train at there. I think there were 6-8 lifters at the BPC British who train there.
> 
> Chris and I were driving down on the weekends to use the monolift and get some help from the genesis team.


Just had to say , whilst in the uk i managed to get down to genesis......What a great place

Plenty of good equipment (hammer strength, ibex, good quality benches and plenty of weights, dumbells up to 90 kg)

There were some big guys training there, and all very friendly (all races religions and ages)

And only £5 to train

Wish i still lived in uk, i would definately train there

Its at

Genesis Gym - 333 Athlon Rd, Alperton, Wembley, London (020) 85668687 (close to hanger lane)

Cheers Justin good recommendation


----------



## Justin Hurley

It's a top gym with great equipment and great people running it and training there.

If I lived in the area, it would be my gym of choice.


----------



## Ellis

Best gym for powerlifting that I've been to, Where I train. Aldershot weightlifting gym. Manor park, Aldershot, Hampshire.

Small privatly run gym, about 20x10 metres maybe a bit smaller, thats it. About 10 members at present most compete in powerlifting, all compete in BPO which are myself Keith Ellis, Dean Dury, Mo Green, Bob Campbell, Andy Shipman and the one and only David Carter. All members have there own key so can come and go as please tho most of us can be found down there monday, tuesday, thurs and Fri evenings.

Equipmet include:

All the usual benchess, etc, a few machines leg curl and extensions, high and low pully, Grip machines, Hyper reverse machine.

Also includes 1 of the 10 original monolifts, deadlift plateform, over sized squat and deadlift bars and weight plates ranging from 1 1/4 upto 50kg weight plates.


----------



## Crazy Mick

GHateshead Stadium in Newcastle has its own powerlifting club, the squats and bench is booked on mondays, wednesdays and fridays, so i suppose it can be called a power gym.

http://www.weights.demon.co.uk


----------



## Justin Hurley

Thanks both. List updated.


----------



## chrisj22

Bodymasters, Olympia and Collosus in Blackpool are all superbly faciliated for powerlifters as well as bodybuilders.


----------



## Justin Hurley

Thanks Chris, do you have a street name etc. so I can add that to the list so people will know where to go??


----------



## chrisj22

Bodymasters is on Selbourne Road I think. Very old school gym and superb equipment.

Olympia gym is on Devonshire Rd, (above Honda garage) - Again, superb gym. It's huge and in terms of equipment there's two-three of everything so your never stood waiting to get on anything.

Collosus - I don't know the actual name of the road due to the fact it is based on an working estate. Coming off the M55 into Blackpool you'll see a MASSIVE Tesco's - it's signposted from there.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Big_Dan

Brays powerhouse mate !!

ask chris jenkins where it is ,

as im not sure of the street name !!


----------



## steveg

hi justin, i see you already have our gym on it. Sam's Gym in N.I. Its my bro that owns it. We cater for powerlifters, strongmen and bodybuilders. there is a deadlft platform, monolift and power rack incorperating another makeshift monorack, a few benches and most of the discs in the gym are all calibrated plates. so theres plenty for squatting, deadifting and benching all at the same time. In fact i think its our equipment thats being used for the GPC worlds this year in birmingham. theres a yard outside for strongman events also.

address: 43A Burnquarter Road, Ballymoney, Co Antrim, N.Ireland


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Results Gym

Unit 7 109 Urquhart Road

Aberdeen

t: 01224 633 123

Tiny wee hardcore gym in an industrial unit.

Cage, Ivanko competition bars, decent bench, plenty plates, yard with stones, logs, farmers walk handles, viking press etc. Formerly owned by me, now owned by Mr U Graham Park and his wife Joyce.

Great place, great atmosphere, can be a bit busy but in a good way 

www.resultsgym.co.uk is the website, they also have a few vids etc up on U-tube.

Cheers,

G


----------



## paulo

templehall gym kirkcaldy fife, lots of usual gym stuff and

two power cages for squat/deadlift

bench

plates from 5k-50k,loads ie you can deadlift 8x20s each side etc

open evryday except sat one pound a session as its non profit


----------



## BLUE(UK)

paulo said:


> open evryday except sat one pound a session as its non profit


Bargain!!


----------



## paulo

yes has its own bebeo site too,is in basement of local community centre-been going 40yrs,some strongman competitors,female physique champ-loads of slim shadys


----------



## Ironhorse

Melcombe powerlifting gym in hammersmith opposite charring x hospital.

G,s gym in ealing opposite gunnersbury park.

Sport dimensions in stamford brook/chiswick under the arches at stamford brook station.


----------



## Ironhorse

Also olympian gym in pump lane hayes is pretty well stocked with good equipment.


----------

